# Mandalselva mit Wurm auf Lachs??



## Thorbi (28. August 2007)

Hat da jemand seine Erfahrungen gesammelt? Mit welcher Methode habt ihr geangelt?
Habe bisher nur mit Fliege gefischt und wollte es mal mit Wurm versuchen!

Über Tipps wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Matzinger (28. August 2007)

*AW: Mandalselva mit Wurm auf Lachs??*

Je nach Strömung Bleigewicht wählen, 1 -2 Tauwürmer (eventuell noch rote Wolle) oder Tubenfliege drauf, ca. 1 m Vorfach und aus der 2 Uhr-Position langsam ans eigene Ufer treiben lassen. Wichtig: Rute hoch !
Ich hatte leider keinen Kontakt (wenig Wasser), konnte aber an den normalen Strecken der Otra und Mandalselva nette Bafos und Saiblinge verhaften. Nähere Infos auch über Lizenzen, etc. findest Du in einem alten Urlaubsbericht von mir (kann den Link nicht setzen).

Solltest Du nähere Infos wünschen bitte PN.

Ansonsten mal googlen (Montage Lachsangeln Wurm) und:

www.otralax.no
www.mandalselva.no
www.numedalslagen.no

Hier gibt es noch weitere diverse Links zu anderen Lachsstrecken, etc.

Tight lines


Matzinger


----------

